# Xvid to DVD how?



## IceDigger (May 11, 2006)

How do I convert my xvid movie to dvd format?


----------



## Mikuro (May 11, 2006)

ffmpegX. Once you get a VIDEO_TS folder from it, burn it to a DVD in UDF format.

Alternatively, you can do the entire conversion and burning process in one easy step with Toast, as long as the Xvid file is compatible with QuickTime. Be sure you have the Divx codec from divx.com installed.


----------

